# Boer weight gain, how?



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

How they do that?
I saw the boer goats they are extra ordinary healthy , in absolute proportions.
All sides are equally balanced , it is a great achievement .
What is the secret behind , I want to adopt it .


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

High protein hay and grain, pasture and browse is what makes them so big, genetics also play a big factor in it as well. 
Its best to start with graining them as soon as they can eat it though, a lot of people creep feed them (free feed them grain)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Genetics. Then there is feeding those genetics to fill them.
Many Boer breeders here in the states feed the best grain they can afford. Then there's alfalfa & loose minerals with plenty copper & proper worming as needed.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

We feed ours an 18% feed once a day. Gets 3 cups an all the browse he can eat free choice. Free choice minerals. He is wormed when needed. Another factor is genetics. Good genetics makes a big difference when fed right.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

The thing is that it is the breed. Genetics first. You can't feed up a Nubian ,for example, to make it look like a Boer. There have been lots of years of selective breeding to create such a meaty animal. Yes, you do have to feed them well to achieve that huge body, but you have to start with the genetics.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

*Classical explanation*



Used2bmimi said:


> The thing is that it is the breed. Genetics first. You can't feed up a Nubian ,for example, to make it look like a Boer. There have been lots of years of selective breeding to create such a meaty animal. Yes, you do have to feed them well to achieve that huge body, but you have to start with the genetics.


This is the point ,I seek .Classical explanation by "Used2bmimi" .I think u have a good teaching talent because the way u put this Nubian goat example is looks like a researcher's work.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have seen the Boer buck pictured in person actually. His name is Bo Diddley and he's owned by some friends of ours who live 20 minutes from us.  He's a nice buck and has nice kids. 

I agree with what has been said!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Genetics. Our first buck had no special feed and yet he grew bigger and stronger each year. All of his offspring minus one petite doeling have done the same.


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Gulabi Pateri Goat

I have updated the GULABI PATERI BREED Registry information with some more details and corrections.There are still many facts and information left to show how this breed come to existence.I am still doing some research contacting people who are with some hidden and real facts,It takes lots of time to do this.It has become much more difficult now a days
because of Snatchers.They are working in teams, last night when I was coming to my home they caught me and took me on gun point.They quickly took my mobile phone and my valet with 10750 Rupees which are equals to $100, approximately .It is a big loss for me, it will be very difficult to earn them back.
Plz read out the update of GULABI PATERI BREED.......


Gulabi Pateri Goat


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool information! The pictures of the goats are amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I have seen the Boer buck pictured in person actually. His name is Bo Diddley and he's owned by some friends of ours who live 20 minutes from us.  He's a nice buck and has nice kids.
> 
> I agree with what has been said!


Like last year national reserve champion Bo diddley he look a little short but doesn't take much to fix that I love the muscle and meat he is packing


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

USAMARS said:


> Gulabi Pateri Goat
> 
> I have updated the GULABI PATERI BREED Registry information with some more details and corrections.There are still many facts and information left to show how this breed come to existence.I am still doing some research contacting people who are with some hidden and real facts,It takes lots of time to do this.It has become much more difficult now a days
> because of Snatchers.They are working in teams, last night when I was coming to my home they caught me and took me on gun point.They quickly took my mobile phone and my valet with 10750 Rupees which are equals to $100, approximately .It is a big loss for me, it will be very difficult to earn them back.
> ...


I am sorry to hear of your troubles. I am glad you are unharmed physically. It is great what you are doing for your Gulabi Pateri goats. The first step in preserving an unusual breed is educating people about them. Good for you


----------



## USAMARS (Sep 4, 2013)

Used2bmimi said:


> I am sorry to hear of your troubles. I am glad you are unharmed physically. It is great what you are doing for your Gulabi Pateri goats. The first step in preserving an unusual breed is educating people about them. Good for you


Thanks ...... for understanding the purpose positively .


----------

